# Have found a Property



## Tyrangie (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi All

Well we have found a property in Spain Sooooooo Happy:dance:
We have put an offer in and that has been accepted.
The property needs work done on it but there is no hurry so we can take our time, it is habitable but the first things we need to do is sort out the plumbing (ie fit a temporary bathroom and kitchen) and then tackle the electric. 

We know we will need a Bolitin but if anyone has any advice on things like how high the plug sockets need to be off the floor, is it best to channel the wiring into the walls/floors ect. all advice is appreciated

I know these sound silly questions but you hear such conflicting advice I thought I would ask you guys as you have already done these things.

Anyway we are looking forward to our new life in Spain and will keep checking in on this great site. 

Thanks all


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tyrangie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well we have found a property in Spain Sooooooo Happy:dance:
> We have put an offer in and that has been accepted.
> ...


Your electrician will know about these things or are you going DIY ?
I take it that its not currently wired as you are asking about where the wires go, if not then consider surface mounting "where" possible as chassing the walls out is a lot of work & a lot of mess (a lot)


----------



## Tyrangie (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi VFR
Thanks for your reply
Thought we would prepare it all then get an electrician to come and check it and make any alterations needed then he could do the connections for us


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tyrangie said:


> Hi VFR
> Thanks for your reply
> Thought we would prepare it all then get an electrician to come and check it and make any alterations needed then he could do the connections for us


I see.
Do you mean to run the wires as well ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

In Spain, the electricians (generally) just do the electrical work. They usually insist on you getting an albañil to channel the walls for the conduit (pipes here in Spain). What we did was to have the electrician come in and see what needed doing. He then marked the walls etc. where the piping should go (they use a radial system in Spain not ring main). We then put all the tubing and boxes in the walls and re-plastered. 


Likewise for the plumbing - this is also usually channelled into the walls.

You will need boletins for both the electric AND the plumbing so make sure you use a suitably registered professional (Spanish).



Some time ago, I placed a copy of the building regulations (for the Valencian area - all three provinces) in the FAQ section. This should show the heights of plug sockets etc.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Your electrician will know about these things or are you going DIY ?
> I take it that its not currently wired as you are asking about where the wires go, if not then consider surface mounting "where" possible as chassing the walls out is a lot of work & a lot of mess (a lot)


Depends on what the walls are made of. If they are made with the usual Spanish hollow bricks, you can feed the conduit and wires through the bricks.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Depends on what the walls are made of. If they are made with the usual Spanish hollow bricks, you can feed the conduit and wires through the bricks.


Not without cutting a channel you can't.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

If you are upgrading the electric you better do it properly because if Endesa send someone round and see it is not done properly you can be in trouble.

Yes, electric sockets are meant to be X off the ground and your fuse box needs to be a min 150cm off the ground I believe.

As I say this is not too much trouble unless you need to get the upgrade and you can do it yourself but it does not hurt to get an electrician around for an hour or 2 to tell you exactly what and where.


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

VFR said:


> Not without cutting a channel you can't.



You need a "macaroon" basically pvc piping in the wall first to thread it through.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

maxd said:


> If you are upgrading the electric you better do it properly because if Endesa send someone round and see it is not done properly you can be in trouble.
> 
> Yes, electric sockets are meant to be X off the ground and your fuse box needs to be a min 150cm off the ground I believe.
> 
> As I say this is not too much trouble unless you need to get the upgrade and you can do it yourself but it does not hurt to get an electrician around for an hour or 2 to tell you exactly what and where.





maxd said:


> You need a "macaroon" basically pvc piping in the wall first to thread it through.


See post #5 - it's all in the regulations.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

maxd said:


> You need a "macaroon" basically pvc piping in the wall first to thread it through.


Yes I know.


----------

